# Installing Roller Coaster Tycoon 3, but won't work! Help pls



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys

Another problem that I though you guys could help with.
I'm trying to install Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 for my little cousin on my uncle's laptop, it run's win7.
I have set Setup to run as Admin, and in compatibility mode for XP SP3 (and I've read online the RCT3 works fine on win7) and when I double click setup I get a popup error:

"Internal Failure: Error Number: 0x80040707 Description: ".

I click OK on the error and it loads up the install as normal, I then keep clicking OK till it gets to the choose destination window, and I just leave it as is, in the C: drive, and click next, and nothing happens at all.. tried clicking OK a number of times, then exiting out and running setup again numerous times, but it just keeps giving me that popup error then gets stuck on that step of the install.. doesn't freeze, just won't go any further.

HELP!? Any ideas?


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

bump? anyone got any idea's? surely it's something rather straight forward?
i've searched around a bit and only found someone saying make sure it's running as admin and set compat. mode for xp sp2/3...
but still no luck.

help plz


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try this: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5252325.html


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Couriant said:


> try this: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5252325.html


Thanks, had a look at that, but it's for XP, it's on Win7, and doesn't give me a "run as" option when I right click... only run as administrator, and when I use that I get the same issue.. any more idea's?


----------



## alsord (Oct 26, 2007)

You need a patch
I had problems with Vista but a patch solved it right away.


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

alsord said:


> You need a patch
> I had problems with Vista but a patch solved it right away.


What do you mean patch? It isn't installed yet.. that's the issue, I can't get it to install?
Also have tried looking for C:/Program Files/InstallShield and I can't find it, even with a search, is that right? Have continued looking on google and some say it maybe an installshield error and that a reinstall sometimes helps but I don't know how to do that! And the installshield website isn't working properly to tell me!


----------



## alsord (Oct 26, 2007)

nzcpc said:


> What do you mean patch? It isn't installed yet.. that's the issue, I can't get it to install?
> Also have tried looking for C:/Program Files/InstallShield and I can't find it, even with a search, is that right? Have continued looking on google and some say it maybe an installshield error and that a reinstall sometimes helps but I don't know how to do that! And the installshield website isn't working properly to tell me!


Sorry, I misunderstood you, I thought that it was installed.

Ok this mabye a little dumb, but try to open the CD (ritgh click, "Open") and find the "setup" and run that.


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry forgot to mention in the first post that I'm not using the CD, the CD contents was copied onto an external hard drive. So I just copied over those contents to the win7 PC and ran the setup.exe as admin, which gave me the error mentioned in 1st post..


----------



## alsord (Oct 26, 2007)

Now that is your problem right there.

I dont know how to explain this but here goes:
When you install a game it puts some "control" files somewhere else on you computer other than the folder you told it to install in.
This is done to stop people from just copying the game thus bypasing the CD (This is also know as piracy)
Copying the files from the CD onto a harddrive, will NOT transfeer theese "control files"

So there is two thing you can do about this:
1. Get the CD (Easy and legal)
2. Download a torrent or get and ISO image of the CD (hard and illegal)

I reccomend option nr.: 1


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

alsord said:


> Now that is your problem right there.
> 
> I dont know how to explain this but here goes:
> When you install a game it puts some "control" files somewhere else on you computer other than the folder you told it to install in.
> ...


As far as I'm aware, piracy is not copying YOUR game onto YOUR computer.. or even burning another copy of it for YOUR OWN personal use.. it's called backing up isn't it?
Never knew about those control files, as he (my uncle) usually backs up his games to external hard drive, and has had no issues in the past that I'm aware of.. except this one.
There's no way around those "control" files? I'm sure that isn't the case.. what about those people that download games illegaly off the internet which aren't .ISO files and are just zipped contents of the entire CD, not the zipped image?????? Because I know of people that have done that with no problems at all.. I'm convinced the issue lie's with it being windows7 and something needing to be changed.


----------



## alsord (Oct 26, 2007)

nzcpc said:


> As far as I'm aware, piracy is not copying YOUR game onto YOUR computer.. or even burning another copy of it for YOUR OWN personal use.. it's called backing up isn't it?
> Never knew about those control files, as he (my uncle) usually backs up his games to external hard drive, and has had no issues in the past that I'm aware of.. except this one.
> There's no way around those "control" files? I'm sure that isn't the case.. what about those people that download games illegaly off the internet which aren't .ISO files and are just zipped contents of the entire CD, not the zipped image?????? Because I know of people that have done that with no problems at all.. I'm convinced the issue lie's with it being windows7 and something needing to be changed.


Well wery striclty speaking is is illegal even if it is your game and your computer! (At least in Denmark)

Well to get around them you can make and image of the org. CD or find the little buggers and copy them too!

I dont know if all games do the "Control File Thingy" (Hereafter: CFT) but I have encounted many that did.
Downloaded files, Zipped or Torrents are still images of the org. CD and is not "just" a copy therefore if ther are CFT on then they will be in the downloaded file as well otherwise they wouldnt work.
If they are copys then there are no CFT on said game!

I dont know if RCT3 has CFT so it might be something related to Win7 anyway it was only a suggestion.

Sorry I couldnt be more helpfull.


----------



## alsord (Oct 26, 2007)

BTW: I am not in any way impliing that you are a "pirate"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

We dont' assist with downloaded games from torrents etc.

As to what you did nzcpc, it's fine to do that as a troubleshooting step. Most people seem to suggest it here, but I think the problem is that you need the CD to install it if you did not use it the first time.


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea thanks, I know for a fact here in New Zealand it is definitely not illegal to BACKUP your own games to YOUR OWN media.. I did a quick search on google for RTC3 torrents (not to download (duhrr) as my uncle already has it...) and there are some online that is pretty much exactly what I have! Someone just copied the contents of the disk and put it as a torrent (or however they do it) and people have downloaded and commented that it works fine..??

Uncle being the Uncle he is has no idea where the CD is, thus creating the perfect situation for him to lecture me on exactly why he does backup games and data when he remembers (to his external HD).

So installing it from the CD is out of the question for my little cuzzy, only have the CD contents on the external HD, anyone else got any other idea's? Obviously there can't be the "control files" some were talking about as the people who got the torrents said it installed fine running Setup.exe? Which, in esence, is exactly what I'm doing? (but the legal way!_)

Thanks guys
Logan


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

My first paragraph was to alsord btw. 

but as to your problem...

Operating System: Windows® 98/Me/2000/XP (Windows® XP recommended)

That is the requirements for the game... the only thing I can suggest is right click on the setup.exe file for the game and click properties. I don't use Windows 7 so it may be different, but there should be a compatitibilty tab. Try each compatibiility mode that is listed above. Other than that, i don't know what else it could be.


----------



## alsord (Oct 26, 2007)

Couriant said:


> We dont' assist with downloaded games from torrents etc.
> 
> Of course not, it's illegal.
> 
> I'd never encourage piracy!!!


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Couriant said:


> My first paragraph was to alsord btw.
> 
> but as to your problem...
> 
> ...


yea already tried that to start with. and no luck.

hmmm, ok guess no one can help, thanks anyway guys!


----------

